# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Ç'mendim keni për Francën dhe gjuhën frënge?

## fighterme

C'mendim keni per Francen dhe gjuhen frenge?

----------


## Watt

Franca eshte vend nacist
e gjuhen nuk va pelqej hic

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Gjuha frënge (frëngjishtja) është një gjuhë indo-evropiane e familjes së gjuhëve romane.Flitet :  Total  : 29 Shtete dhe flitet nga 	128 milion personave.
Wat me ty me nuk flas :i ngrysur: Tani me ke hidheruar fort :ngerdheshje: 
Eshte nje gjuhe melodike dhe ju pershendes me ...

----------


## Prudence

gjuha e tyre me pelqen.shume e kendshme me tingellon.edhe keshtu eshte vend i bukur.kaq  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Skam pas ndonje simpati te madhe , por keto kohet e fundit am in love with France  :syte zemra: 
Gjuha eeehhhhh haet mo , kurse vendi nje mrekulli  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## altint71

Kam gjiru francen koplet jugun deri ne Bordeaux(bordo),eshte vend shum i bukur eturistik.
Gjuha me pelqen ,me pelqen me pak njerzit e qendrave te medha kur jane te prekur nga emigrimi i rraces afrikane

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> C'mendim keni per Francen dhe gjuhen frenge?


pse ? mos je rastesisht francez ?  :me dylbi:

----------


## -BATO-

Franca është një shtet me histori dhe kulturë, por ashtu si është bërë tani nuk më pëlqen. Isha para disa vjetësh në Paris dhe ika i llahtarisur. Kur hyje në tren (në metro) vinte erë sikur hyje në ndonjë kazan plehrash ose kanalizim të ujërave të zeza.

Për gjuhën frënge s'kam ndonjë gjë për të thënë, por kam lexuar dikur një shkrim të një autori që më bëri përshtypje. Lexoje ç'thotë për gjuhën frënge:
_____________________________________

E hënë 18 gusht 2003

*Përsëri për frëngjishten - Nga Çlirim Xhunga*

Ndër gjuhët e folura në botë, që natyra i ka falur njeriut, frëngjishtja është e vetmja gjuhë e pështirë. Nga njëra anë, ajo gjuhë i shkakton folësit deformime të rënda fizike në kokë, që e shoqërojnë atë nga lindja deri në vdekje. Ato janë skalitur, që nga kohët që francezi nisi të flasë atë gjuhë, nga nëna tek fëmija, nga goja në gojë, nga njëra krahinë e Francës në tjetrën. Nga ana tjetër, ajo gjuhë e mbush fytyrën e folësit me ujë e pështymë, me rrokje grykore e qiellzore, sa që një kokë e tillë ngjan me një kazan me avull me shumë vrima që vetëm shfryn ajër, stërkala e përr-përre.

Sa herë që francezi belbëzon apo fillon të flasë, atij njeriu i mbushet menjëherë goja me ujë e shumë pështymë, qoftë në cepat e gojës, qoftë në mes të buzëve. Sa herë që hapen e mbyllen buzët, mu aty në mes të tyre, atje ku ato thellohen pakëz, njëra sipër e tjetra poshtë, formohet si një ujëvarë në miniaturë një rrjedhë e vazhdueshme pështyme, si një file e hollë dhe e gjatë, që lëviz si llastik lart e poshtë. Ndërsa në cepat e buzëve formohet një shkumë, që sa vjen e shndrrohet në një "gjizë", e që mbetet gjithnjë aty ashtu neveritshëm para syve të tu, njëlloj siç mbeten kripërat dhe mbetjet e tjera të ujit në breg të detit, duke të futur në shpirt një krupë të madhe.

Veç pështymës, që nuk i ndahet më fytyrës së një francezi, nga goja e të vetmit njeri të privilegjuar nga largëqofti, sa herë që ai shqipton ndonjë fjalë, fjali, frazë apo qoftë dhe ndonjë fjalim, në fytyrën e tij rëndom të shëmtuar, si tek një trombist që i bie trombës për të luajtur një pjesë të vështirë, ne dallojmë një fryrje ritmike të bulçive, që gati sa s'plasin nga presioni i ajrit, që vjen nga poshtë grykës.

Pas pështymës dhe fryrjes së bulçive, u vjen më në fund rradha të dalin tingujt, rrokjet dhe fjalët. I varfri njeri, të cilin zoti largëqoftë nuk e ka privilegjuar ndonjëherë, ndonëse ka vënë mirë veshin të dëgjojë me kujdes se çfarë thotë, mezi arrin të shkoqisë fjalën që francezi kërkon t'i thotë.

Gjuha franceze është gjuha e njerëzve-kafshë, gjysëm-njerëzve, që Çezari kur i pa të zhveshur nëpër shpella, në gjëndje gjysëm të egër, i quajti Gales dhe u përpoq t'i bënte njerëz. Por Çezari, sa do i zoti që qe, ai nuk mundi t'u mësojë atyre se si hahet buka, se si mund të mbulohet trupi me petka. Edhe pas dhjetë shekujsh, ballkanasit tregojnë se si Galët, Zgjebarakët e rreckosur të Perëndimit duke shkuar për në Konstandinopojë mespërmes Durrësit dhe qyteteve të tjera, kishin mësuar të vishnin për herë të parë rroba për të qenë.

Gjuha franceze është një gjuhë e zhveshur, një gjuhë e vjedhur, e goditur, siç goditet një çorbë, në rrjedhë të kohërave, si një trup lakuriq që i kanë veshur një këmishë, që s'mund t'i mbulojë lakuriqësinë e dikurshme të trupit dhe të mendjes. Që nga koha kur në shkrime u shfaq emri i Krishtit, gjuha frënge me ngjyrimin e përçudnueshëm të tingujve të saj vjen e të përplaset në fytyrë siç vjen vala e një erë të keqe hudhre, që të qelb mu në hundë.

Ajo gjuhë i artikulon tingujt, rrokjet e deri fjalët në një mënyrë fare origjinale, ndryshe nga të tjerat. Ato marrin rrugën nga mushkëritë, fillojnë të rrotullohen në boshllëkun e tyre si gjethet që bien e ngrihen nga bulçimat e erërave të vjeshtës, kalojnë shtrembër nëpër fytin e ngushtuar nga shtrëngimi i muskujve, ngatërrojnë këmbët nëpër kordat e zërit të çjerrë dhe sapo çlirohen nga vargojt përplasen në qiellzë, vijnë rrotull e rrotull nëpër zgavrën e gojës dhe kthehen prapë mbi grykë, që tani i ngjan një kazani që zjen me bulëza e gurgullima uji të valuar duke lëshuar mbi sipërfaqen e tij zanore e bashkëtingëllore, gërr-gërre e kërr-kërre, thua se do të nxjerrë në atë çast nga goja jo fjalë po kilogramë me gëlbaza. Është një pamje ferri.

Pasi zjejnë mirë në kazanin mbi furrën grykore, rrokjet e më pas dhe fjalët nxitojnë të shpëtojnë nga ai ferr, që i grin e i copëton si një mulli me erë. Çdokush nga këto zanore e bashkëtingëllore, tinguj grykorë, rrokje, fjalë hundore, togje fjalësh e fjali, del me një frymë me një pjesë të ajrit qoftë nga të dy flegrat e hundës kur ato janë të lira, qoftë nga goja tashmë e shtrembëruar si nga një tik ngërçi, duke shfryrë nga siguresat e një kazani me presion në qiellin e pastër. Të duket vetja sikur je në mes të një kori që po këndon me feçkat e një tufe derrash në portën e një stalle me plehra apo në buzë të një moçali ku bretkosat dhe karkalecat po dëfrejnë sapo ka kaluar zhegu i vapës. Kur francezi zë e flet kur ai ndodhet kundër dritës së bekuar të diellit, ti dallon qartë se si në ajrin e pastër e të dlirë, që na ka falur natyra jonë e shenjtë, përhapen pa pushim nga gryka dhe goja e tij, si nga goja e të mallkuarit zot si fishekzjarre pjesë pështyme e stërkala plot mikrobe e sëmundje. Është momenti kur nga goja e francezit dëgjohet ajo që ai e quan vetë një sinfoni, gjuha frënge.

----------


## Viola.V

Njera nga latinishtet volgare(e bastarduar shume) aspak melodioze. Gjuhe fodulle(i japin kot rendesine qe nuk meriton) per fodullet.

----------


## Dashnori_84

Franca esht vend nalt/posht deti,frangjishtja me pelqen,pala vu frace :ngerdheshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> Njera nga latinishtet volgare(e bastarduar shume) aspak melodioze. Gjuhe fodulle(i japin kot rendesine qe nuk meriton) per fodullet.



U shut up , se po na prek ne kallo  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## benseven11

Frengjishtja eshte gjuhe e bukur shume.Kam bere dikur ne shkolle 1 vit frengjisht.Ai Clirimi me ate artikullin,deformimet e fytyres,lengu peshtyma ja fut kot.Ta degjosh ne radio por edhe ne televizor ne  kanalin 25 qe jep lajmet frengjisht,tingulli eshte fantastik,si muzike.
Edhe anglishtja e Amerikes eshte e bukur,tingujt,zgjatjet e tingujve,theksi me nje fjale eshte shume i bukur.Anglishtjae amerikes eshte shume me e bukur ne theks
krahasuar me anglishten e Londres.Anglishtja e Anglise eshte crap.
Me ka pelqyer edhe theksi i kroateve,kam degjuar pak.
Edhe ruset kane theks interesant.

----------


## Viola.V

> Gjuha frënge (frëngjishtja) është një gjuhë indo-evropiane e familjes së gjuhëve romane.Flitet :  Total  : 29 Shtete dhe flitet nga 	128 milion personave.
> Wat me ty me nuk flasTani me ke hidheruar fort
> Eshte nje gjuhe melodike dhe ju pershendes me ...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06-S43vr3Fg


Kjo eshte kenga e vetme french qe ja vlen ...all the rest is "déchets".Sorry !!!

----------


## Viola.V

> Franca është një shtet me histori dhe kulturë, por ashtu si është bërë tani nuk më pëlqen. Isha para disa vjetësh në Paris dhe ika i llahtarisur. Kur hyje në tren (në metro) vinte erë sikur hyje në ndonjë kazan plehrash ose kanalizim të ujërave të zeza.
> _____________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> *Përsëri për frëngjishten - Nga Çlirim Xhunga*
> 
> Ndër gjuhët e folura në botë, që natyra i ka falur njeriut, frëngjishtja është e vetmja gjuhë e pështirë. Nga njëra anë, ajo gjuhë i shkakton folësit deformime të rënda fizike në kokë, që e shoqërojnë atë nga lindja deri në vdekje. Ato janë skalitur, që nga kohët që francezi nisi të flasë atë gjuhë, nga nëna tek fëmija, nga goja në gojë, nga njëra krahinë e Francës në tjetrën. Nga ana tjetër, ajo gjuhë e mbush fytyrën e folësit me ujë e pështymë, me rrokje grykore e qiellzore, sa që një kokë e tillë ngjan me një kazan me avull me shumë vrima që vetëm shfryn ajër, stërkala e përr-përre.
> 
> ...


Ahaha...nuk dija ke te theksoja me pare me ngjyre te kuqe . Cdo gje e shkruar eshte fantastikeeee aq sa edhe e vertete !!!

----------


## MI CORAZON

Ka dhjetera e dhjetera kenge franceze, qe per veshin tim, jane te mrekullueshme. Kjo,  mbase, eshte arsyeja qe me pelqen gjuha frenge.










S'po e ve "ne me quitte pas", se mbase ju prish humorin.

----------


## yeahyeahs

Franca ? Si shtet qe dorezohet shpejte dhe nuk ka fituar kurre nje lufte.

Eshte edhe nje shaka-thenie.  

Q: How many gears does a French tank have?
A: 4 reverse and 1 forward, in case the enemy attacks from the rear.

Shaka...

Vendlindja e shume mendjeve te ndritura dhe qendra e kultures ne Europe.

----------


## D&G Feminine

Frengjishtja eshte gjuha me melodioze per veshin tim, je l'adore!

Yeahyeah, Franca napoleonike te kujton gje ne lidhje me fitimin e lufterave  :buzeqeshje: 
Historia nuk fillon ne L2B.

Cora mrekulli ato kenget qe ke vene.

----------


## BOKE

Dolen katunaret, ky Xhunga me shoke, jashte shtetit; pane c'nuk kishin pare e fillojne e shajne qendren e qyteterimit e civlizimit. Eh bela.

----------


## Viola.V

> Franca ? Si shtet qe dorezohet shpejte dhe nuk ka fituar kurre nje lufte.
> 
> Eshte edhe nje shaka-thenie.  
> 
> Q: How many gears does a French tank have?
> A: 4 reverse and 1 forward, in case the enemy attacks from the rear.


Very funny  ! Nuk e di si eshte Franca , se nuk kam qene , por gjuha qe degjoj ne Montreal eshte e shpifur , sidomooooos kenget . Kur futem ne ndonje dyqan u drejtohem direkt anglisht . Man , man I feel like a queen with my english...derisa vjen ndonje hundelesh dhe ma thyen turirin tim me anglishten e persosur qe flet . Guess who is that person ?! - Only an english person .

----------


## D&G Feminine



----------

